# height/weight limit for bucket seats?



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Can someone please tell me what the conditions are under which a baby has outgrown a RF carrier style carseat?

DS2 is close to 20 lbs, but sitting in the seat he still looks relaxed and comfortable, and naturally bends his legs so he's not kicking the back of the seat. He has 2-3 inches between his head and the top of the seat.


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

As far as I know it's when the baby has reached the weight limit or when the baby has one inch of hard shell above his or her head.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Is your seat a 20 lb seat? If so, it's probably expired, since they have gone to 22 or 30 pounds for a while now. most infants buckets are 22 lbs now, with some at 30 lbs.
A seat is outgrown when the weight limit is reached, or when there is less than 1 inch of shell left over the top of the childs head. Legs have absoluitely NOTHING EVER to do with whether or not a seat is outgrown.
It sounds like you have an inch or 2 until the "one inch" rule is met...and depending onthe weight limit, you probably have a couple lbs still, assuming your seat is a 22 lb seat.
You will need to buy a CONVERTIBLE seat next, which is a seat that rearfaces and then forward faces, and keep it rearfacing until the limit of the seat, which is 35 pounds, or at least 2 years old. Unless your 3 year old is in a convertible and you can hand it down and buy a ff harnessed seat for your older ds. Depends on your plans.
Post more if you need recommmendations.


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

no special advice. just wanted to add that my 4 year old graco bucket states 20lbs/26inches.


----------

